# Coffee break panfishin?



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

http://www.kens-fishfarm.com/bream-history.asp -

YIKES!

God creates man...man creates monster sunnie...monster sunnie eats man.

Freaky.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

If those things fight as well as other bream then I want to go fly fishing


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

One of those GMOs would probably break a five-weight! :lol:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I think I need a bigger ice auger. :beer:


----------

